# Quemador de pic 16f84a por convertidor de usb a serial



## BenDaryo (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, tengo un pequeño problemita con el quemador jdm, lo que pasa es que mi tarjeta madre no tiene el puerto serial, ya que esta es una mother de nueva generacion solo traen puesrtos  usb, asi que me consegui un cable de usb a serial (db9), y lo configure con el ic prog 1.05, y si bueno se conecta. Vale destacar  que yo rediseñe el quemador, solo me queda hacerlo mas "estetico", jejeje; a esta modificaion solo le agregue un led para saber cuando esta leyendo, borrando, etc. En la otra compu que si tiene hasta 2 puertos serial, si lo hace al pelo, todo muy bien. Asi que no se si alguien mas tambien se puso a inventar y a dado con el chiste, porque claro lo mejor es hacerce el de quemador por usb o compararselo, pero era para ver quien tenia algo por hay. 
Ya le di alas opciones del icprog,  (ajuestes)=>(tipo de hardware)=> windows API  retardo...probe todas las variaciones de1 a 10
en otra de las opciones (ajuestes)=>(opciones)=>(en miscelaneas)=>controlar vcc para jdm habilitandolo y dehabilitando, y solo se queda en la primera barrita cuando sale la ventana de leyendoy nada mas.


----------



## piochiken87 (Oct 12, 2008)

yo compre uno de esos cables usb a serial y sabes que me senti estafado porque al final no funciono con mi quemador jdm y eso porque la salida de esos cables son en niveles de 5v a 0v . Es por eso que en la vida vas a conseguir los voltajes de un puerto serial real asi que me conpre una tarjeta con puertos seriales.


----------



## WillyP (Oct 12, 2008)

Los programadores por puerto serie del tipo JDM utilizan solo las señales de control del puerto serie (dtr, rts, cts) para emular el protocolo ICSP de programación de los pic, no se utiliza por lo tanto el protocolo RS232 del puerto serie. Este es el motivo por el cual no funcionan los adaptadores puerto serie a Usb. Estas señales de control, aunque están presentes en estos adaptadores, son extremadamente lentas haciendo que el software de programación termine por no responder y en el mejor de los casos programar un pic después de una hora. Están pensados para la comunicación RS232 exclusivamente.

Un ejemplo claro de esto sería:  en el protocolo rs232 del puerto serie la salida T (pin 3 en el conector DB9) es la que transmite los datos (start bit, datos, stop bit) en un programador JDM esta señal solo se utiliza para generar la tensión de programación VPP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo tengo una duda, estoy intentando hacerme una grabadora inalambrica, esta no grabaria el pic (en mi caso), grabaria una rom, tengo pensado una 24c16, creo que apenas usa una pata para la grabacion, por lo que podria enviar facilmente la señal del usb a la grabadora, esta contiene un pic16f870 con un programa que carga el .hex de la rom y lo carga como propio, de modo que para lo que es el estudio es perfecto ya que eviarias los programas del ordenador a la grabadora inalambricamente y solo necesitando 5V. Es decir el ciclo del programa seria PC->USB->ROM->PIC->Board de testeo.
Pero el tema es que no encuentro grabadoras usb de esta memoria.


----------



## KBTO (May 11, 2009)

Buenos días, esta es la primera vez que me incribo en un foro de electrónica y espero realmente aportar y recibir ayuda en pro de la comunidad. Sin más expongo mi tesis.

Hice el programador serial JDM, con unas modificaciones hechas por Pablin, y en un desktop funeciona excelente. PEro en mi portatil no funciona usando el convesor USB a Serial, efectivamente porque la tensión de 12 VDC necesaria no se encuentra incluida.

Aqui va mi pregunta, alguien ha intentado usar el pin 3 del DB9 no para obtener la tension de almentación, sino para conectar a la base con una resistencia de +-6K de un transistor cuyo colector vaya a un adaptador de 12VDC (y tierra)  para solucionar ese problema? El voltaje Vpp se obtendría de una resistencia en serie con el emisor y tierra (podria ser de 3K). 

Antes de hacer esa prueba desearía saber si alguien lo ha intentado para saber si funcionaría o si perderia mi tiempo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Marcelo Iannitto (Jun 12, 2009)

Tengo el mismo despelote ya me pongo un un bc337 en conmutación de tension alta. Gracias


----------



## cafres (May 22, 2010)

nesesito grabador de pic para modo usba si pueden pasarme el diagrama.porfavor grasias


----------



## doger (Nov 3, 2011)

hola a todos, Tengo un problema que no he podido solucionar y tiene que ver con la programación de micro de arquitectura motorola por medio de LH 340 o conversor de USB a Serial  y un adaptador de 9V para la alimentación, el problema radica  en que solo tengo una laptop y no tiene puertos usb. y los programadores son seriales


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2011)

Pues si no tienes usb no puedes hacer nada, creo yo.

Busca una tarjeta pcmcia o rambus si tu pc tiene esa ranura, si no lo tiene no puedes hacer nada.


----------



## thork 10 (May 20, 2012)

sera que tu tienes por ahi los planos del quemador  con puerto usb


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Intenté hacer lo mismo pero con un TE-20. Compre un adaptador de USB a Serial y, aunque me habían advertido que por ningún medio se podía enlazar un programador/quemador de PIC con un notebook, me aventure en el tema...y saben, tenían razón  .... 

Los canales de enlace del USB no funcionan de igual medida que los que transfiere un serial (en este caso un db9), así pues, mas que comprobado: es en vano comprarse un adaptador USB-SERIE, la solución más optima es la de siempre: conectar el programador a un pc y no a un notebook.

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2013)

Hola yo creo que si es posible pero es mas complejo que comprar una tarjeta con puerto serie. Aquí encontré un convertidor usb serial hay muchos con distintas características y se ve que son bien completos.

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/datexel-srl/usb-serial-converters-58730-445832.html


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 11, 2013)

El tema es que el convertidor de usb a serial no eleva a 13v necesarios para el vpp de los pic, si se conecta ese pin a una fuente externa de 13v con suficiente corriente (creo que eran 500mA), se puede grabar sin problemas.

o por lo menos eso es lo que lei en un foro.


----------



## eduard007 (Jun 27, 2016)

un saludo desde la republica domonicana  quisiera que me ayudaran con una pregunta 
tengo una laptop dell inspiron 1545  y no puedo grabar mi pic  el programador es 
usb k149      
¿se puede grabar un pic desde una laptop?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 27, 2016)

eduard007 dijo:


> un saludo desde la republica domonicana  quisiera que me ayudaran con una pregunta
> tengo una laptop dell inspiron 1545  y no puedo grabar mi pic  el programador es
> usb k149
> ¿se puede grabar un pic desde una laptop?



Hola...Definitivamente si se puede, yo uso este de aqui, también esta el original y muchos mas...ese que estas usando no lo conozco y obviamente también depende de que PIC quieras programar(no todos son soportados por todos los programadores).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

